# qcheck noob question

## squirrelsoup

i ran qcheck for the first time and i noticed in red symbols the following text, and wonder if it is a bad sign:

```
Checking x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.36.2 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /usr/lib32/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache

 MTIME: /usr/lib64/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache

  * 464 out of 466 files are good

Checking x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.31-r1 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules.cache

 MTIME: /usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules.cache

  * 1446 out of 1448 files are good

Checking x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.5 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /usr/lib64/gtk-3.0/3.0.0/immodules.cache

Checking sys-process/cronbase-0.3.7-r6 ...

 AFK: /var/spool/cron/lastrun/.keep_sys-process_cronbase-0

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/locale.gen

Checking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20170113 ...

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/emi62/bitstream.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/emi62/spdif.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/emi62/midi.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/emi62/loader.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/edgeport/down2.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/edgeport/down.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/edgeport/boot.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/edgeport/boot2.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/edgeport/down3.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/ttusb-budget/dspbootcode.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/tehuti/bdx.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/sun/cassini.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/mts_edge.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/r128/r128_cce.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/mts_cdma.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/whiteheat.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/ess/maestro3_assp_minisrc.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/ess/maestro3_assp_kernel.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso5.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/ositech/Xilinx7OD.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/ti_3410.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/emi26/bitstream.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/emi26/firmware.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/emi26/loader.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/matrox/g400_warp.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/matrox/g200_warp.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/keyspan_pda/keyspan_pda.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/keyspan_pda/xircom_pgs.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/kaweth/new_code.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/kaweth/new_code_fix.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/kaweth/trigger_code_fix.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/kaweth/trigger_code.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/adaptec/starfire_rx.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/adaptec/starfire_tx.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/whiteheat_loader.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2x/bnx2x-e2-6.2.9.0.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2x/bnx2x-e1-6.2.9.0.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2x/bnx2x-e1h-6.2.9.0.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cxgb3/t3c_psram-1.1.0.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cxgb3/ael2020_twx_edc.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cxgb3/ael2005_opt_edc.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cxgb3/ael2005_twx_edc.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cxgb3/t3b_psram-1.1.0.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV630_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV630_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV620_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/R300_cp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/R100_cp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RS780_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV730_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV710_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV610_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RS780_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV635_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV620_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV670_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/R200_cp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/R420_cp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RS690_cp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV770_me.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/R520_cp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/radeon/RS600_cp.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/e100/d102e_ucode.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/e100/d101m_ucode.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/e100/d101s_ucode.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/korg/k1212.dsp

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/mts_gsm.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.1.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09ax-6.0.17.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-09-6.0.17.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1a.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-rv2p-06-6.0.15.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/bnx2/bnx2-mips-06-6.2.3.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/3CXEM556.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/SW_8xx_SER.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/COMpad4.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/DP83903.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/tamarack.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/SW_7xx_SER.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/3CCFEM556.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/COMpad2.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/MT5634ZLX.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/SW_555_SER.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/PE520.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/PE-200.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/LA-PCM.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/PCMLM28.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/RS-COM-2P.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/cis/NE2K.cis

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/ti_5052.fw

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/3com/typhoon.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/acenic/tg2.bin

 MTIME: /lib/firmware/acenic/tg1.bin

Checking sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0-r2 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/env.d/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0

Checking sys-boot/grub-2.02_beta3-r1 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/grub.d/10_linux

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/grub.d/40_custom

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/default/grub

Checking sys-auth/pambase-20150213 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/pam.d/system-auth

Checking sys-apps/openrc-0.23.1 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/conf.d/modules

Checking sys-apps/baselayout-2.3 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/hosts

  * 29 out of 30 files are good

Checking net-misc/openssh-7.4_p1 ...

 MD5-DIGEST: /etc/ssh/sshd_config

```

and the list goes on.

could it be that this is the software i modified myself, or is it troublesome?

----------

## eccerr0r

These look like mostly files you probably would modify, you'll have to doublecheck.

The firmware files might have been rewritten when you reinstalled the kernel, but then again it's only a mtime and not md5sum check, so you're probably good to go there too.

The cache files likely are generated on the fly and I'm surprised these are checked, it may not really be possible to check them.

----------

